# ZOOTOO / MIDWEST MAKEOVER ROLL CALL! Please Post If You've Joined



## Pipp (Mar 28, 2008)

Please post in this thread if you've signed up for the Zootoo / Midwest Shelter Makeover Contest. 

(And if you haven't, please do so ASAP! It's easy, all you have to do is use this link: 

http://www.zootoo.com/register/referrer/midwestrabbitrr 

and enterTHIS zipcode: *48170,*and pick Midwest from the list. 

*Only THREE more days! *

Thank you! 

sas

Help Midwest Rabbit Rescue Win A Zootoo.com Shelter Makeover! 
Free and easy, just sign up (before March 31). 
see www.rabbitrr.org for details!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 28, 2008)

I joined. so did both sons, husband, daughter and in laws..


----------



## Alexah (Mar 28, 2008)

I joined along with a whole host of friends and my mom. We're good to go .


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 28, 2008)

I joined. :thumbup


----------



## bunnydude (Mar 28, 2008)

:apollo: I've joined.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2008)

I did and posted about it everyone of my blogs, myspace...etc...


----------



## polly (Mar 28, 2008)

I joined and 2 of the people I referred have joined so far.


----------



## Spring (Mar 28, 2008)

I've joined!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 28, 2008)

Me, Luke, Lexi, John, and friends!


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 28, 2008)

I joined, it says that they are in 15th place now.


----------



## cmh9023 (Mar 28, 2008)

I joined and did some reviews and lots of helpfulness points. I'll try to work on some more tonight.

cara


----------



## BSAR (Mar 28, 2008)

I joined a while back but I picked a shelter near me.


----------



## cmh9023 (Mar 28, 2008)

I just went to add my vet. I've been reading that people have been having lots of points taken away. I see that I went from 1800 to 710. I know I only reviewed things I used. I can imagine how frustrating it is for the people who have racked up tons of points only to lose them 

What are Pet Wars??


----------



## trailsend (Mar 28, 2008)

We joined quite a while ago.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm just seething over the fact that they deleted one of my reviews on a water tank I bought for my father inlaw and use in his trailer. We don't have the correct spot in my trailer for it but I have purchased and used one and said so..... I am just ticked!


----------



## Haley (Mar 28, 2008)

Cara, I lost 12,000 points yesterday! They took down reviews where I blatantly said "I use this" or "My bunnies love this". With no explanation. Thats why we're so worked up and determined to not be knocked out of the top 20, to not go down without a fight.

Please refer everyone you know. We get 300 points for each person who signs up using our referrral link above, verifies their account, and "volunteer" for something random under the "volunteer" tab.

Thanks all- we've gained 10 members in the last hour!


----------



## 2bunmom (Mar 28, 2008)

I have joined and racked up some points. They took away 20 points though!!! Small amount butI did not have that many to begin with!!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 28, 2008)

I joined a while ago - but have mainly focused my efforts on giving helpfulness points to others and flagging some of the folks who were writing one word reviews.

I'm going to go ahead and have Robin and Eric and Art join too...

Peg


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 28, 2008)

Slavetoabunny checking in. In addition to myself, I have 7 _*active*_ affiliated users~! Membership is rising....everybun keep up the good work!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 28, 2008)

I joined a while ago and will be doing a lot of stuff on zootoo tonight to gain more points!

Posting now on craigslist and myspace!


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 28, 2008)

I joined (Frankenbunny/Seniorcats), as did my husband and a friend or 3. Some of the friends don't post and some do.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 28, 2008)

i have joined and reviewed everything that i've ever used.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 29, 2008)

I am PetBunny, my wife is BumbleBee88, and my son is ChinkyMatt.

Please sign up, if you do nothing else. We worked so hard and on a winning team.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 29, 2008)

I joined! inkbouce:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 29, 2008)

Just joined


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 29, 2008)

My fiance, her sister, her fiance,my mom and myself have all joined. We been going up and down in points like crazy in the last couple weeks but we're hanging in there. Going to try and recruit big time this weekend, hopefully get some videos uploaded if my computer will let us, get on those news comments.

Jay


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 29, 2008)

I joined!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 29, 2008)

I've Joined along with boyfriend, brother, mom and whoever looks at my websites, blogs, etc.


----------



## monklover (Mar 29, 2008)

I have joined.


----------



## Roxie (Mar 29, 2008)

I joined.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't forget to VALIDATE your account and

PLEASE if you do reviews: Don't review things you don't know what they are. I was VERY upset by a couple of reviews I saw that could be potentially harmful to animals and/or children.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 29, 2008)

i signed up i am Luvmyzoocrew and also my "husband" signed up he is Piggiebaglady,lol.


----------



## Aina (Mar 29, 2008)

I joined and have reviewed some stuff. I'll see if I can get my sister to join.


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Mar 29, 2008)

Logged into ZOOTOO and added some reviews. Will do more later.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2008)

I joined and I signed Chris up to.

Susan

I just sent the info to a friend who's involved with a Ferret Rescue asking her to forward to all the people she knows.


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 29, 2008)

I joined, and I did the volunteering thing, but it never gave me any points for it. All I got were the ones for joining, I was mad. :X


----------



## Haley (Mar 29, 2008)

Gentle Giants, when you click on the stuff you want to "volunteer" for, be sure to then scroll up to the top and click on "save to my profile". If you dont do that you wont get points..


----------



## Pipp (Mar 29, 2008)

Out of 6300members, hopefully hundreds have signed up? 

Please contact other RO membersyou know and ask if they have, and if they haven't, gently persuade them! (Or not so gently). :biggrin2:



sas


----------



## Evey (Mar 29, 2008)

I joined and am going to recruit all of my family members!

-Kathy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 29, 2008)

We didn't get the points for that either.


----------



## Eve (Mar 29, 2008)

I have joined but am a bit disappointed about some of my reviews being removed. I have only reviewed items I actually own and have made an effort to writea few sentences about them. Do they want a 2 page essay about how happy I am with my grass matt? :?


----------



## Hope (Mar 29, 2008)

I joined and so did my mom and sister!


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Mar 29, 2008)

I joined and validated


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 29, 2008)

I joined and validated 

I'll try and do some reviews tomorrow.


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 29, 2008)

I joined inkelepht::bunnyheart


----------



## lagadvocate (Mar 30, 2008)

I joined just a couple of days ago after following what was happening on the RW Bunderground list. I picked Midwest as my shelter, but made a point to review very few rabbit products because of what's going on. Stuck to positive dog and bird products as well as services. Got a lot of points but they've been decimated in short order.

I'll keep plugging til it's over!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 30, 2008)

Paul and I just joined and validated, I'm off to review some products! That's terrible about people lying just to get more points.

Edited to add: Aww, I should have referred Paul instead of having him just sign up  I would have got us 100 extra points... I did just write two reviews though, for Lafeber's pellets (cockatiel food) and the 12 inch Silent Spinner (ratty wheel)!


----------



## Infiniti (Mar 30, 2008)

Joined and validated.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 30, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Paul and I just joined and validated, I'm off to review some products! That's terrible about people lying just to get more points.
> 
> Edited to add: Aww, I should have referred Paul instead of having him just sign up  I would have got us 100 extra points... I did just write two reviews though, for Lafeber's pellets (cockatiel food) and the 12 inch Silent Spinner (ratty wheel)!



Best to use Midwest as a referral, athough the points will go to them anyway.

I think that address is in all the posts in case you round up others to join... like your friends, family, the kid who shovels your driveway...  

Thanks all for helping! 

(REALLYneed more people tho). 

sas


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 30, 2008)

*I joined a few days ago and have been doing reviews. I'm pretty sure a few of mine have been removed, lame.*


----------



## Cyn (Mar 30, 2008)

I joined about 2 weeks ago or whenever I received the first email. My reviews have been being removed on almost daily.

The reviews I made were on products I use and know about so there should not have been any problems.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 30, 2008)

There's a limit to the number of reviews one person can do, could that be it, Cyn? 

Keep trying! 

(Maybe concentrate on emailing everybody you know with a sign-up link? We're asking everybody to seek out and sign five new members each today). 

:thanks:

sas


----------



## Jenson (Mar 30, 2008)

I joined and invited each of my RELATIVES IN THE US TO JOIN. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 30, 2008)

I joined =)


----------



## Pipp (Mar 30, 2008)

I didn't see that, Jenson. :lalalala:

But I'm glad you're getting all your RELATIVES IN THE US to sign up! 

:whistling


----------



## Pipp (Mar 30, 2008)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> I joined =)



Yay StephieMarie! Been wondering where you are!

She lives! (Not only she lives, she joined).  

Now can you strong arm and sign up five friends today? 



sas :laughsmiley:


----------



## Jenson (Mar 30, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I didn't see that, Jenson. :lalalala:


See what?


----------



## Beckers (Mar 30, 2008)

I joined a few weeks ago, but didn't even think of signing my husband up--I'll do that today


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 30, 2008)

My biggest confusion is honestly how they can knock out my reviews of Midwest RR!! 

My daughter and I both reviewed it and said how nice the people are and how we like to help - they got rid of them.

I also reviewed and said we had gotten a rabbit from them and they took it down (I did that just to see if it would stick - nope)..... 

So.... who knows.


----------



## Cyn (Mar 30, 2008)

I didn't do very many. only did 2 for kaytee products and a couple about hay.

Couple for some cat products and one for a medicine that I used with Odo. No it was not very many.. I did post the kaytee again after they were removed only to find they gone again yesterday. 

I did not want to believe it but it is true. There were no reason for them to be flagged but they were.


----------



## maisy126 (Mar 30, 2008)

I joined:biggrin2:

arty0002:arty0002:*cheers* GO MIDWEST!arty0002:arty0002:


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 30, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Gentle Giants, when you click on the stuff you want to "volunteer" for, be sure to then scroll up to the top and click on "save to my profile". If you dont do that you wont get points..


I did that, but it wouldn't save. I don't know if it was the site, or if my computer was having one of it's moody days. :?


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 30, 2008)

I joined, got a bunch of my friends/family to join, and posted the link on CL, myspace, and in a couple other forums. 

I haven't been doing any reviews because all mine seem to get deleated - but I'm going to keep recruting members!


----------



## Kat Saint J (Mar 30, 2008)

oK I JOINED BUT NOT SURE HOW TO WORK THE SITE BUT i GOT 200 POINTS

AND MY HUSBAND DID IT TO


----------



## Haley (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you all for your hard work!

The easiest way to earn points once youre signed up and verified is to go in and read news reviews and comment on them (its under pet news). Or you can do a search for your favorite products and review them. Recruiting more members is best though..

Thanks again everyone- lets keep this going!


----------



## Kat Saint J (Mar 30, 2008)

DO WE HAVE TO BE IN THE TOP 10 20 OR THE NUMBER ONE SPOT I AM CONFUSED


----------



## star_tigress (Mar 30, 2008)

My husband (Chris_Kewl) and I have joined. I also sent an email to my parents and also to Krystalily. I also posted on LiveJournal where I have almost 70 people friended. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## Haley (Mar 30, 2008)

*Kat Saint J wrote: *


> DO WE HAVE TO BE IN THE TOP 10 20 OR THE NUMBER ONE SPOT I AM CONFUSED



The top 20 all win a prize of at least 5,000. One shelter wins a million, one wins 10,000 and the rest the 5k!.

Startigress, thank you so much! Chris's review of Midwest was awesome and I copied it in case they delete it.


----------



## star_tigress (Mar 30, 2008)

I liked his review! I tried my best as well.

I noticed they were deleting reviews yesterday. I was like, "What is going on?" So I copied my review. I spent too much time typing it up for just a second of deletion.  So I'm holding onto it and hoping they don't delete mine.

I've done reviews. Chris uploaded videos but not sure if they went to Midwest ... I don't see it on there.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 30, 2008)

I signed up like 5 times.  And I will get Neil to sign up with all his various email addresses as well.

Nad


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 30, 2008)

I joined


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 30, 2008)

I've joined.... I'm trying to figure out how to get around the place and earn more points... but they've got my joining points at least, and I'll get Steve to sign up too... We moved to Michigan, don't you know :whistling


----------



## Chris_Kewl (Mar 31, 2008)

Well they removed my post about Midwest Rabbit. I am fed up with you guys being kicked around. I encourage EVERYONE who sees this as injustice to email [email protected]& [email protected]AND call 877-580-7387 and explain the foulness and blatent cheating being doneon Zootoo.

Here is what I am going to email in the morning:


[line]


Dear Zootoo,
Subject: Unprofessional Behavior from Zootoo

My name is Chris Haslage, my wife is Christina Haslage (see http://polar-engage.livejournal.com/profile -- yes we are two separate people, a married husband and wife) and we were reached out by Midwest Rabbit to talk about what our experiences were. My wife first made an account (startigress) and then I made one (kilokahn). I put my heart and soul into my review because I believe in Midwest Rabbit fully. They are a wonderful organization that does Godâs work for a specialty animal, the rabbit. Many shelters handle cats, dogs and domestic species and often take rabbits to their doom for food or put them in the wild thinking they will survive on their own; domesticated rabbits cannot fend for themselves.

When people think of adoption they consider a cat or dog, they only think of rabbit during Easter. Once those baby rabbits become big rabbits, parents often try to unload them on other people. Thatâs how we got Rocket and Emily through Midwest Rabbit. We also had to adopt another rabbit this winter because the owner couldnât have the rabbit anymore. We love Bennie, our newest rabbit, but because of peopleâs short sightedness you can imagine how cruel the plight can be in any case.

I write you today for many reasons, mainly it is the disrespect that the people who believe in this shelter are getting from your moderators, staff and other members. Sure, you canât curb the other members but your moderators and staff could do a better job by not deleting honest and poignant stories about how wonderful Midwest Rabbit is. They were top 10 before a lot of the reviews and journals were mysteriously deleted. It really smells of foul play and I will go to the authorities including the âToday Showâ, âNew York Timesâ and âEllenâ about the dirty tricks and seemingly rigged competition if our shelterâs status isnât retained and we are treated as equals.

The ball is in your court, I would like to see all of Midwest Rabbitâs reviews, including mine, reinstated immediately or I will have no choice but to follow through and contact the proper authorities.

Sincerely,

Chris Haslage


----------



## xvkamikazevx (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I joined this forum because I believe in supported the MRRR in their goals. I want you all to know one thing because it caught me eye.

I don't think that the helpfulness points have been maxed out.

140000 pts max divide by 5 = 28,000.

I just don't think that people have clicked helpful that many unique times. This is also due to the fact that I'm up kinda late and I clicked helpful on a review and the score went up by 5 points when I refreshed. I think (if you pay attention to the mudslinging) ZooToo may be taking away those helpfulness points regularly as signs of spam (we've already acknowledged the fact that ZooToo doesn't respect rabbits).

Please continue to post reviews, respond to news, update your volunteering, refer. The strategy now is to make sure that we can get points that can't be flagged. Each new registrant can get 300 pts (100 register, 100 referall, 100 volunteer) that can't be touched.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2008)

I joined and signed my bf up as joined too.


----------



## Haley (Mar 31, 2008)

Bump!

Only 12 hours to go!!! Lets gain as many points as we can now in case they start deleting our points after the contest closes!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 31, 2008)

I sent emails to everyone i know to help out =)


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 31, 2008)

I joined!


----------



## michele (Mar 31, 2008)

I've joined


----------



## Haley (Mar 31, 2008)

Bump!

Come on guys, 3 more hours! Everybody sign up, verify and "volunteer"!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 1, 2008)

It looks like we finished 7 thats good


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 18, 2008)

I registered guys,

My user is PawsTastic


----------

